# Trick or Treat



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello every one ,
Here is the figure With Little Diorama I have just finished , hope that you like it , enjoy.

































Also video clip :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqiMVoRn_0k


thank you for watching


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

A month late , but cool!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's great!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments & robn i know that , the plan was to upload the video on the evening of the halloween but i got busy and couldn't finish it on time , sorry for the delay .


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Really GREAT WORK.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

love it. great paint work too!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic job! 

Sean


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, cool subject, beautiful paint job, is this Andrea miniatures?


----------

